# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  convertion de format 3D Gmax vers stl pour impression 3D

## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Depuis une dizaine d'anne je suis utilisateur du logiciel 3D Gmax , c'est une version gratuite de 3DSmax. A l'origine je faisais quelques addon pour SimCity4 (lampadaire,maison, banc, battements divers ...)  . Les fichiers sortent en .gmax , passent dans une moulinette pour esuite avoir un format utilisable dans Simcity4.

Je fais galement du modlisme  divers chelles. 

Pour cela j'ai besoin de faire un test d'impression 3D, d'un fichier originalement en .gmax , que je convertisse en .stl .

Connaissez vous un convertisseur de fichier gmax vers stl ?

Merci de m'aiguiller  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour le format de fichier .max est trop lourd  mon sens donc si on modlise un objet il vaut mieux le convertir au format .3ds ou Maya .obj
Ensuite il y a des convertisseurs de fichiers en ligne mais perso comme je l'ai dj cris j'utilise 3d exploration de Right Hemisphere.
Sinon Blender 3d peut suffire aussi pour modliser des fichiers.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> bonjour le format de fichier .max est trop lourd  mon sens donc si on modlise un objet il vaut mieux le convertir au format .3ds ou Maya .obj


Je suis bien conscient ici de la problmatique aussi de la lourdeur des fichiers.




> Sinon Blender 3d peut suffire aussi pour modliser des fichiers.


Je suis en quelques sortes "coinc" avec Gmax car ,  l'origine  la sortie de Simcity 4 en 2003, un addon nomm le "building architect tool (dit BAT)" a t implment pour fonctionner sous gmax exclusivement et rien d'autre. Blender comme Google sketchup necessitent de conversions trs lourdes avec de la perte d'infos ... 

En gros d'un ct c'est pass de ".gmax"  un format intermdiaire ".???" qui peut basculer en ".stl" .

Je peux me tromper et mon besoin peut aussi tre impossible techniquement ...

----------


## Bousk

L a explique comment convertir gmax en obj
https://www.katsbits.com/tutorials/g...obj-models.php

L a convertit tout un tas de truc en stl, mais pas de gmax
https://anyconv.com/max-to-stl-converter/

Ici je lis que gmax exporte uniquement en P3D
https://www.maxforums.org/forum/thre...rt_gmax_file/1

Du coup tu as quoi comme format en fait  ::question::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Du coup tu as quoi comme format en fait


Par dfaut les fichiers sont en format Gmax (extension du mme nom que le logiciel).

Je peux aussi exporter en .d3p .

J'ai donc 2 types d'extensions de disponibles.

----------

